# Android Malware: Geld für Gratis-Apps



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2012)

http://www.zdnet.de/news/41562408/android-malware-fordert-geld-fuer-gratis-apps.htm



> Symantec hat eine neue Variante der Malware Android.Opfake entdeckt. Sie lenkt Nutzer auf gefälschte App Stores um, die wie Google Play aussehen, und verlangt dort für eigentlich kostenlose Apps Gebühren.
> (...)
> Am unteren Ende der Download-Seite findet sich ein Link zu Nutzungsbedingungen, in denen die Kosten erwähnt werden. Diese Information ist nicht leicht zu entdecken.


 
War ja nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## CarlosSimmer (25 Februar 2016)

Ja aber das kann man doch abschalten wenn man die Installation aus fremden quellen am Handy unterbindet oder ?
Carlos


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2016)

Ja kann man, aber wissen das alle?


----------



## JensR (3 März 2016)

Naja das ist mittlerweile Voreinstellung bei Android.


----------



## Jensen (23 März 2016)

Bezieht sich das auf die apk Dateien ?


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2016)

Jensen schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf die apk Dateien ?


Ja, ist mir gerade eben erst bei Amazon Underground begegnet. Musste erst manuell unbekannte Quellen akzeptieren und nach der Installation wieder zurück schalten.


----------

